
Electronic medical records for mobile clinics in remote locations - ekhornung
https://upside.fm/backpackemr/
======
ekhornung
Lori Most is the founder and CEO of BackpackEMR.

Based in Bloomington, Minnesota, BackpackEMR is a medical EMR software
designed for mobile clinics in rural, low-income markets. BackpackEMR is the
sustainable, portable, non-internet dependent solution for electronic data
recording in internationally underserved areas.

Lori Most has been in technology, coding, and design before coding was cool,
having worked for prominent companies such as Target and United Health Group.
Her pivotal decision to found a startup and create an EMR software came after
a volunteering trip to South America.

